# Smoked Catfish Cakes



## rare2medium (Jun 26, 2017)

I've never made any kind of smoked fish before but I like fried catfish and I like fried crab cakes so I thought I'd give this a try. It was a good mix of smoked catfish and veges fried up into cakes. It came out great.

I started out with 2 catfish filets, about 1 lb total, smoked them with apple wood @ 210 for about 90 minutes. I was not too concerned about the internal temp as I was going to fry them up in cakes later anyway. I did not want to over cook them in the smoker and risk them drying out.













c1.jpg



__ rare2medium
__ Jun 26, 2017





  













c2.jpg



__ rare2medium
__ Jun 26, 2017






While the catfish was smoking I prepared the other things for the cakes. In a food chopper, diced up 1/2 onion, 1/2 red and 1/2 yellow bell pepper, 1/2 pablano pepper, 5 stalks celery. Threw the veges in a fry pan with a little oil and cooked them until done. For seasoning I used salt, pepper, basil and a little cumin.

I broke up the catfish into small chunks and put them in a mixing bowl and added the sautéed veges. Then I added some Dijon mustard, mayonnaise, 1 egg, and about 1 cup of bread crumbs  and mixed well until I got the right consistency for making cakes.













c3.jpg



__ rare2medium
__ Jun 26, 2017





   













c4.jpg



__ rare2medium
__ Jun 26, 2017






The mix made 8 catfish cakes. Fried them up until done. I was very happy with the result. Good smoked fish taste and a lot of complex vege taste. Froze the uneaten cakes for a future meal. This recipe is a keeper!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2017)

It sounds & looks delicious!

I'm going to give it a try!

Point!

Al


----------



## rare2medium (Jul 17, 2017)

Correction to the spice ingredients. I didn't use basil at all, I meant to say thyme.


----------

